# help help help constipation



## razzle51 (Feb 11, 2008)

had 2 colonoscopys last year everything is fine there but I cant poop . I will list everything I have tried and maybe somebody can help with something else . Mirlax , metemucil, benefiber , sennot , elax , phillips milk of mag , charcoal , duclox , mineral oil, lactalose , mag citra , smooth move , etc etc . any other ideas or yes prunes and prune juice . thanks


----------



## razzle51 (Feb 11, 2008)

razzle51 said:


> had 2 colonoscopys last year everything is fine there but I cant poop . I will list everything I have tried and maybe somebody can help with something else . Mirlax , metemucil, benefiber , sennot , elax , phillips milk of mag , charcoal , duclox , mineral oil, lactalose , mag citra , smooth move , etc etc . any other ideas or yes prunes and prune juice . thanks


also Amitiza


----------



## razzle51 (Feb 11, 2008)

razzle51 said:


> also Amitiza


----------



## razzle51 (Feb 11, 2008)

bump bump bum;p


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, it really looks like you have tried everything. However, I would say that all these treatments take time to work, so its better to start with one treatment, if there is no treatment within 2 weeks, then abandon it but if there is some improvement continue on for another 2 weeks. Also, sometimes it is a combination of things that works for some people, for example Miralax or Milk of Magnesia, plus a stimulant laxative like Senna once or twice a week. With regards to fibre, it does not necessarily work for everyone. If you are experiencing a lot of discomfort maybe cut back and introduce high fibre foods slowly, a new high fibre food every 5 days to gauge your reaction. With all these things, having the advice of a good GI doctor really makes a difference. Also keeping a food diary, noting down exactly what you ate, when and your symptoms can really make a difference to see what is effecting you. With IBS, taking your time over your meals is very important, do not eat when stressed or anxious, leave it half an hour. Eat in a relaxed environment, no TV or other distractions and chew your food really well. This is all sounds very simplistic but really helps digestion. I know with me, any stress just makes my bowels pack up and not work, so try taking time out for yourself.


----------



## misspopstar (Feb 15, 2011)

I am on meds called Colefac. They apparently help loosen your bowels! amd have helped me so far. Been on them for about a week now. Best of luck


----------



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

Colofac is not available in the US, but I went online and found it at Canada Pharmacy without a prescriptiom. It is $46.00 for 100 tablets. Am anxious to try it, at this point will tryanything.


----------



## achystickygut (Mar 16, 2011)

How about trying natural fibers like fruit and drinking water regularly?I don't know much about medicationsAchy


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

razzle51 said:


> had 2 colonoscopys last year everything is fine there but I cant poop . I will list everything I have tried and maybe somebody can help with something else . Mirlax , metemucil, benefiber , sennot , elax , phillips milk of mag , charcoal , duclox , mineral oil, lactalose , mag citra , smooth move , etc etc . any other ideas or yes prunes and prune juice . thanks


I am having an IBS flare right now, but for the last *two* years I have had great success with the following: coffee in the morning and at bedtime I mix benefiber with yoplus yogurt (has to be this yogurt) and 8-10 prunes. I have a BM everyday. My flare occured even though I had a BM this morning. I think I might need Flaygil.I wanted to ask you a personal question....I hope you dont mind. Are you bloating right now? If so, does the bloating put a lot of pressure on your bladder and cause urgency and frequency?


----------



## vinay (Feb 24, 2011)

what's your diet like?Have you tried eating Banana? Not with meals but separately? It's good you have tried a lot. I don't know how long you tried....sticking with a type of "solution" for a month or two to see some results. I also tried a lot of different stuff but in the end picking one of these(based on your gut) and following it for long time yielded better results for me.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Make sure the banana's ripe otherwise it will make your constipation worse. You know its ripe if it has a few black spots on the outside and tastes sweet. Unripe bananas are used as a treatment for diarrhoea so you want to avoid them. To be honest, I tend to avoid bananas because I find them very binding. The best way I found to eat them was roasted in the oven until the skin blackens then you open inside and it is all gooey and soft inside - delicious!


----------



## vinay (Feb 24, 2011)

em_t said:


> Make sure the banana's ripe otherwise it will make your constipation worse. You know its ripe if it has a few black spots on the outside and tastes sweet. Unripe bananas are used as a treatment for diarrhoea so you want to avoid them. To be honest, I tend to avoid bananas because I find them very binding. The best way I found to eat them was roasted in the oven until the skin blackens then you open inside and it is all gooey and soft inside - delicious!


Yes. Ripe bananas. oven roasted sounds delicious!


----------

